# what size of harris bipod do i need ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

what length of harris bipod do i need. they make a 12" x 25 or 13 1/2 x 27 ? i hunt off a 5 gallon bucket most of time. will use it on a AR15 AND A 243 TIKKA BOLT FOR DEER HUNTING. I am 5"9 200 pounds. lots of snow in north dakota. the fence rows and windbreaks that i hunt could have 2 feet of snow on the ground. thanks. marty


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I am 5'8" 190 and use a 13.5" one and it works perfectly. I also hunt in North Dakota. You should be fine with either one. If I were you I would go with the longer one.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If I ever get a Harris bipod I will be getting model 25 S. At least, I think that's the one I am thinking of. If I remember right it extends twice so you can range from sitting to prone position.

Currently I have a Shooters Ridge bipod which I have had some issues with. The bolt fell out once on one leg, now the pin that holds it in the extended position fell out, so I had to jimmy rig it with a piece of plastic I cut from a kids toy, a pen spring, and some duct tape. (I did talk to their customer service and they are going to get me a new one though).

Anyway...the one I have extends twice on each leg. I can't remember the exact inches it is advertised for, but it is long enough that even on a decline I can use it comortably.

Moral of story...spend the extra money and get the Harris right away. I learned the hard way.

And I am still 95 percent sure you should get the 25 S.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the HB25CS. I'm 6'2 and the only thing i don't like about it is when shooting prone you have to sit up on you elbows to get a good cheek weld a little uncomfortable but still managable. I really enjoy the fact that it has two seperate adjustments for each legs and it swivels side to side to automatically level your rifle on uneven terrain..


----------

